# Hyatt Sunset Harbor



## TomR (Apr 23, 2015)

We have an exchange into Hyatt Sunset Harbor in August. According to the II Confirmation, we have been assigned a 2 bedroom, unit 114, which I assume is a ground level unit.  I have two questions I hope someone can answer.  Do you normally get the unit assigned to you on the II Confirmation, and is unit 114 a lock-off?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 23, 2015)

I own a week at that very same unit.

It is a lock off.

It is a handicapped unit.


Please contact me with questions.


-


----------



## TomR (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you Beaglemom3.  I just sent you an email, or at least I hope I did.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 23, 2015)

TomR said:


> Thank you Beaglemom3.  I just sent you an email, or at least I hope I did.



You did send me a PM, but the inbox has no more room. 

I will clear it out and reply when I get home from work, if I ever do.   


-


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 23, 2015)

TomR said:


> We have an exchange into Hyatt Sunset Harbor in August. According to the II Confirmation, we have been assigned a 2 bedroom, unit 114, which I assume is a ground level unit.  I have two questions I hope someone can answer.  Do you normally get the unit assigned to you on the II Confirmation, and is unit 114 a lock-off?  Thanks for your help.



  Tom,
   I'm such an idiot !     So sorry. We stayed in 114 a couple-few years ago and it is lock-off on the first floor. It is not a handicapped unit, that is 214.

   I own unit 214, week 4 and 224, week 6. Not 114.

  Apologies all around ! Brain cramp mixed with lots of distractions today.

  Jeannie


----------



## bdh (Apr 23, 2015)

TomR said:


> We have an exchange into Hyatt Sunset Harbor in August. According to the II Confirmation, we have been assigned a 2 bedroom, unit 114, which I assume is a ground level unit.  I have two questions I hope someone can answer.  Do you normally get the unit assigned to you on the II Confirmation, and is unit 114 a lock-off?  Thanks for your help.




Yep, on both accounts.  

FWIW While everyone can make a room request, its possible HRC owners can be assigned to a requested room, however II exchanges are committed to the room listed on the confirmation.


----------



## TomR (Apr 24, 2015)

No problem Jeannie.  I appreciate the information you already provided. As far as “brain cramps” go, I am very familiar with them.  Have them all the time.   Thanks again for your help.

And thank you too, bdh.  Good to know I will get unit 114, and be able to tell the couple coming with us that it is a lock-off.


----------



## IslandTime (May 17, 2015)

Just curious, why is it that they will give out the room number if booked through II but not when booked as an internal exchange?  We've traded into other weeks at HSH (our home resort) several times, but they will never give us our room number "for security purposes"; they just tell us the building number and whether it's a townhouse or single story.  We're renting a studio at the Galleon Resort in Key West this week and they gave us the room number there on our confirmation email.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 17, 2015)

It hasn't been my experience that you are assigned the unit you get on an II confirmation.  Is this unique to Sunset Harbor?  Both times I've exchanged into Wild Oak the room assigned was different than the confirmation.


----------



## Kal (May 17, 2015)

The reservation obtained thru Interval are handled very differently than HRC reservations.  The Interval units are subject to contract limitations and cannot be freely substituted from available Club units.


----------



## suenmike32 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi All,
Haven't ever been to Key West and am trying to do so for our 50th wedding anniversary. 
I have deposited our two bedroom Marriott Ocean Watch villa and requested a one bedroom at HSH for this coming November.
Does anyone have any thoughts as to whether this may be doable? or do I have a serious case of "wishful thinking"?
Tks
Mike


----------



## Kal (Jul 13, 2015)

As a general rule, the number of Interval exchanges into Sunset Harbor is very limited, especially during "high season" weeks.  November is thought to be a bit of shoulder season except for Power Boat Week (Nov. 11-13, 2015).  My guess is you have a chance, but make sure you have a back-up plan.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 13, 2015)

I have gotten Hyatt Beach House Resort - HYB, twice once in July and once in April for a November exchange.  It was a two bedroom unit.


----------



## bdh (Jul 13, 2015)

riverdees05 said:


> I have gotten Hyatt Beach House Resort - HYB, twice once in July and once in April for a November exchange.  It was a two bedroom unit.



All 4 weeks of Nov at Beach House and the last 3 weeks at Windward Pointe are available via an HRC internal trade but nothing at Sunset Harbor for Nov.  FWIW - in the next 12 months, there is only 1 week open at HSH.  

HRC owners have a difficult time getting into HSH - so there's alot of merit in Kal's comment of having a back up plan.  With the HRPP period for Nov weeks having past 2 months ago, I'm thinking an exchange into HSH is not in the cards.


----------



## Kal (Jul 13, 2015)

Exactly!  It's difficult for HRC members to get into Sunset Harbor, but getting in thru Interval by non HRC members "might" work.  Those Interval units might not even be available (if there are any) until maybe 60 days prior to the stay.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 15, 2015)

I own a spring break week at HSH.  I was amazed this year when we were in the van going back to the airport that I was the only one that owned that week.  The van was full and they were all Hyatt owners who had gotten in from other Hyatt resorts.  One couple said they owned at Windward Pointe but had never stayed there.  They traded every year for Sunset Harbor.  

Don't plan on being able to rent a week, however,  I watched and waited for 10 months for a Week 13 to come up on Redweek and it never did.  My friends had to rent at The Galleon.  Rentals are few and far between there.


----------



## suenmike32 (Jul 16, 2015)

Although I'm hoping to get into HSH, I took KAL's advice and have a backup plan in the form of making reservations at one of the smaller resorts just outside of the evening hot spot area. Seems very nice, clean and a good location.
We'll just have to wait and see.
Thanks all,
Mike


----------



## TomR (Aug 29, 2015)

Had a great week at the Sunset Harbor. Although our II Confirmation listed unit114, we were assigned 331 A & B. During the week, the refrigerator, microwave and mattress were changed in both units. The staff was great, the units were fine, and we had no problems. Would happily return if we were lucky enough to get another exchange.


----------



## MaryH (Aug 30, 2015)

Even HRC owners have trouble getting into HSH unless you try around 6 months out.  I have seen some units in II a week or so after (6months minus 1 week) if it had not been picked up by HRC owners.


----------

